# A Little Late for this....



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

So I realized I never did a Hi I'm New post...well better late than never :lol: :lol: So I'm Lisa and my cats are Callie May, Maggie May & Kobi Joe and we live in NH.

Callie May: Was a stray I took in when she was about a year old, exactly 11 years ago today. She's a calico (yes I was very original with the name). Callie is definitely a mama's girl, always in my lap and I obviously don't know how to groom myself because she's always doing it for me. Callie has had some severe health challenges over the last few years. Diagnosed with fibrosarcoma 2 years ago November, I thought her days were numbered. According to the statistics she should have had about a year. But it looks like she beat the odds and in fact at this point the further she goes the less likely a re-occurance. Then about a year ago we started battling what has turned out to be Inflammatory Bowel Disease. That's what led me here. My girl is a fighter and I have no doubt that we'll get this under control as well.

Maggie May: Is 9 years old, all black with gold eyes. She's my wild child. When she was a kitten she was into everything...open the diswasher, refrigerator, cabinets, trash can...in she went. One day she decided that she needed to get from the kitchen cabinet to the left of the sink, to the one on the right. So she walked across, balancing one foot on the window molding (about 3/4 inch wide) and the other on the curtain rod. She made it too. Of course she gave me a heart attack. Loves to chew paper and cardboard (doesn't eat it, just chews and spits it out). Climbs the Christmas tree all the way to the top. Strips off the ornaments and delivers them to my bed for me so I have something pretty to look at when I get up in the morning. One day I came home and found the garabage can overturned, with garbage strewn around the entire downstairs of the house, kitchen cabinet opened and a bag of cornmeal torn open, hall closet open and her pole with the feather in the LR (it was in the closet). And that was only a couple years ago. She's slowed down a bit in her later years, now she acts like a normal kitten at almost 10 years old.

Kobi Joe: Will be 5 at the end of July. He's black with gold eyes and a white medallion on his chest and another on his belly. Kobi is one of the friendliest cats I've ever met, he'll sit in anyone's lap...that's because he's the king and is deserving of worship...he has a very high opinion of himself. Of course he only does this after he has decided the visitor has not come to kill him and comes out of hiding. After all the dreaded doorbell is known to be lethal to 18 lb cats (yes he's a BIG chicken). Kobi is my adoption day failure. I was working at my local shelter, fell in love with him (as he deserves because he's the king you see) decided that no one who was interested in him was good enough and took his info card and shoved it in my pocket. When people asked about him, I just said 'he's adopted'. 

About Me: I'm your basic geek, working at a high tech company as a New Product Introduction Program Manager. As I mentioned I volunteer at my local shelter. We have an auxilliary fundraising group that conducts events that represent about 13% of the shelters operating budget. I was always a dog person and then I bought my first 2 level townhouse with a basement. I didn't want to come home to an empty house, but I worked too many hours and went out partying too much to have a dog, so I ended up with my first cat, Onyx (more about her some other time...that cat was a real piece of work :lol: ) and it was over, I don't think I'll ever be without a cat again. Of course the day will come when I can figure out how to fit a dog (or two) in my life too. 

So that's our story and we're stickin' to it!!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome and post pictures! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Here's an "Offial Welcome" to you


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

Just like Callie, my cat Elizabeth is a calico!


----------

